# pregnant?



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

so...think shes pregnant?


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

how long ago would she have mated? it is kinda hard to tell she could just be pudgy looking  but I have had mice look like that and drop a few pinkies as well :lol:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Best way to tell is start weighing her. If she is putting on weight each day or two, she is probably pregnant. This is usually how I figure it out if I want to know early on.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

they tend to drink more too


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

she ended up not being pregnant. but we breed her again


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to bring it up, but she looks quite poorly to me.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

what makes you say that? Is it the bump on her back, is that possibly ribs..?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The coat is staring and rough, the spine is hunched quite badly, and the body has a very bumpy look around the flanks.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

And the eye looks hooded/sleepy.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, those were my thoughts too. She needs to be in better condition before she's bred. :|


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I agree, doesn't look at all well, I would suspect Mites or old age. However to help with your original Question, I keep a breed of Mouse which Is Prone to being Fat. and it is hard to tell the difference sometimes. But in my Experience, fat mice when held aloft, will still have a flat tummy underneath. A mouse which is preganant will look distended in the middle area when held aloft.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah.. it seems when ever i go to the breeder she comes back looking like this.. and the back does look odd in the pic.. but she has a stright back and we used eye drops and her eyes are fine now
she wasnt pregnant and she looks fine now


----------

